# Niki come through again



## douga (Apr 6, 2006)

In less than 24 hours after contacting Niki, I have my maitenance fees paid for 2007 and my weeks deposited by her into rci (through charl).
She just keeps getting better and better. Her explanations are great and service superb. Just wish the weeks would continue to trade with gusto.
doug


----------



## JACKC (Apr 6, 2006)

I agree. All the more reason to own at Sudwala. By the way, we are still getting decent exchanges as long as we aren't too picky.
Jack


----------

